# Australia, vic wages?



## Tim (Aug 15, 2011)

hi i was just wondering what my wage should be minimum i am on my 1st year on rooftiling apprenticeship and i am currently on $300 a week clear i am fast and efficient apprentice i have had plenty of labour experience in the past and have done building for 2 years also but only labour builder.


----------

